# J-Lo's "Enough"



## arnisandyz (May 20, 2002)

Anyone have any recommendations before I see this flick.  My wife has been bugging me to take her.  I realize from a Martial Artist's point of view most can probably spot that she is not that great at Krav Maga (watch the trailers) but does she at least do a convincing job for the general public?  There is a local TKD school "teaching" KM and its a joke.  Basically TaeBo, with elbows and knees, but you get to hit a pad.  I have seen videos of actual practitioners and it seems like an effective combat art, but in their marketing efforts the teaching is getting very diluted.

So, here is my pre-movie (without seeing it) review.  Don't go for the Martial Arts, its not a MA movie.  Go to be entertained, or beacause your wife wants to see it, or to see J-Lo's booty.


----------



## Ronin (May 24, 2002)

J-lo might have quite a knee strike with that rear end as backup mass


----------



## Seig (May 24, 2002)

Butt once it starts can she stop the forward momentum?


----------



## Richard S. (May 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *Butt once it starts can she stop the forward momentum? *


                   thats good, EVIL....BUTT GOOD.......


----------



## fist of fury (May 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Richard S. _
> 
> *                   thats good, EVIL....BUTT GOOD....... *



Boo....Hissss *throws tomato*

ONly because you beat me to the pun


----------



## arnisador (May 24, 2002)

The current Black Belt mag. has an article on her Krav Maga training for the film (3 months).

I suspect that going for the martial arts in this film would indeed be a bad idea. How about The Bourne Identity? From the trailer, the fight scenes in it look interesting.


----------



## arnisandyz (May 24, 2002)

Arnisador,

Just saw the trailer of "The Bourne Identity".  Looks like an interesting movie, I like the suspense, spy type genre.  I suspect Damon would do a decent job in the actions scenes (that aren't the stunt double), much in the same way Reeves did in Matrix.  I like the stunts with the mini cooper!  But if I go see this it would be for other reasons than the fight scenes.  Damon is no Bruce Lee, Jit Lee, Chan or Snipes thats for sure.


----------



## Seig (May 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Richard S. _
> 
> *                   thats good, EVIL....BUTT GOOD....... *


Evil is Good!


----------



## arnisador (Jun 26, 2002)

I watched the HBO "Making of Charlie's Angels" and they said a Hong Kong team came in to train the three female leads for 8 hours a day for 2 months. They showed them practicing in wires, Drew Barrymore in a _really_ low horse stance doing punches, and so on. The clips made it look like they trained hard and seriously.


----------



## Kirk (Jun 26, 2002)

> *Since evil is good.  And *** is good.  You find some evil ***,
> and you got somethin'!       --Eddie Murphy in the movie Vampire
> In Brooklyn.*


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisandyz _
> 
> *There is a local TKD school "teaching" KM and its a joke.  Basically TaeBo, with elbows and knees, but you get to hit a pad.. *



I am not associated with Krav Maga. But if this school is advertising KM and have no franchise with them. The Krav Maga attorney's will kick their ***.
Bob:asian:


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Jun 27, 2002)

Buy the DVD and watch it from the point she starts training. The first half is not worth it, save for JLO!


----------



## sweeper (Jul 1, 2002)

I tihnk in genneral movie sars do work their asses off in MA training for movies, (on the matrix DVD they said it was 6months at 8 hours a day) but you gota remember that their ultimate goal is to look good not nessisaraly to be effective. so naturaly someone who knows what their doing can see a lack of skill. Also it's probably harder to do in a movie like enough than in the matrix because the matrix was supposed to be like a comic book and enough was supposed to be reality based.


----------



## cdhall (Jul 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kempojujutsu _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



There is a TKD school across the street from me which has posters and stuff about Krav Maga.  I think they have a Krav Maga guy coming in to teach the material as a separate class.

I thought that was a funny coincidence.


----------



## arnisandyz (Jul 1, 2002)

There is a common thread.  The McDojo's are simply offering another "value meal" and banking on the fact that KM is the next "craze" like TaeBo was.  The TKD school I visted had all the promo material, posters, flyers, video tapes, even a "free" starter kit with handwraps and jumprope.  But nobody was willing to demo anything for me, instead they showed me a promo tape that had KM in the spotlight of the tonight show with Jay Leno, news clips about it, and clips from "enough".  I didn't go in with  a challanging attitude, but a very open one.  It's not completely the school owners fault however, The International Krav Maga Association (or whatever its called) is to blame for marketing thier style in this manner, and certifying people to teach after going through an instructors seminar series.  I still long to meet a real player of KM who can show me what it is really about.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 9, 2002)

According to Entertainment Weekly, actor-director Edward Burns is studying Krav Maga in Los Angeles. It doesn't sounds as though it's for a movie.


----------



## Kirk (Jul 9, 2002)

It's a continual practice for big business to use product placement
in movies in Hollywood.  Pepsi is well known for it.  They pay good
money to have the star in some movie drink a pepsi.  Some will
go even further and pay HUGE amounts of money for more 
emphasis of product, such as Laverne's famous love for milk and
Pepsi.  I wouldn't doubt that this movie was WRITTEN with 
product placement (Krav Maga) in mind.   Bet a lot of palms got
greased for this one to play out the way it did.  And it's looking 
like it's paid off.  KM is all the rage now!  Hopefully, that's a good
thing.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 28, 2002)

I saw this at a second-run theatre--the martial arts training series was rather brief. After one month of training she's ready to go one-on-one with her antagonist. Very unbelievable.


----------



## theneuhauser (Jul 28, 2002)

> After one month of training she's ready to go one-on-one with her antagonist. Very unbelievable.



but this is j lo were talking about here. she learned how to act in about a month, too.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 4, 2002)

A recent article in the Indianapolis Star discusses Krav Maga (pronounced krav ma-GAH, they say) and says Jennifer Lopez studied at the National training Center in Los Angeles.


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Aug 4, 2002)

That is correct


----------



## Carbon (Oct 16, 2002)

How can you put down j-lo's ***.

I mean its not even that big and if you compared it to your wifes.

Her's would be alot better.


----------



## meni (Oct 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by theneuhauser _
> 
> *but this is j lo were talking about here. she learned how to act in about a month, too. *



well said


----------



## Master of Blades (Oct 27, 2002)

Since The Bourne Identity came up in this might as well join in. Matt was on a chat show down here in England about a month ago. He is one cool dude! Anyway, according to him and the director Matt had to do 5 months intense training in Kali for his role in The movie. What you call intense is up to you tho...

:rofl: :shrug: :asian:


----------



## arnisador (Oct 27, 2002)

See here:
http://www.martialtalk.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=2305


----------



## arnisador (May 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *I watched the HBO "Making of Charlie's Angels" and they said a Hong Kong team came in to train the three female leads for 8 hours a day for 2 months. They showed them practicing in wires, Drew Barrymore in a really low horse stance doing punches, and so on. The clips made it look like they trained hard and seriously. *



The current issue of Black Belt (July 2003) includes a report on Charlie's Angels 2, stating that Yuen Cheng-yan trained the actresses and Crispin Clover for 3-5 hours per day for about 2 months.


----------



## moromoro (Jun 2, 2003)

i just saw the dvd and about the movie i think the title sums it up "Enough" thats what i was saying after the first half hour


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jun 2, 2003)

The movie would have been much better if it had given abused women some notion of how to realistically deal with their situation.  After all, not everyone has a long-lost billionaire father from whom to draw resources.
Mark Dacascos' "Instict to Kill" had a similar theme, but with better action.  The story bit though.  Especially the bad guy's "masterful disguises".:rofl:  Any good officer would have spotted this guy a mile off.  BUT, there was no J-Lo (so it wasn't a total loss).

Trying to avoid life's potholes,
Randy Strausbaugh


----------



## moromoro (Jun 2, 2003)

man i hated the absolute BS of the movie, i hated the fact that she never went to the police!

at least it beats the charlies angels movie, now that movie is garbage


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by moromoro _
> *at least it beats the charlies angels movie, now that movie is garbage *


Charlie's Angels=eye candy=guilty pleasure.
Yeah, I'll probably go see the sequel.  So sue me.  

Secretly married to Lucy Liu (so secretly even SHE doesn't know it),
Randy Strausbaugh


----------



## Zepp (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Randy Strausbaugh _
> *Charlie's Angels=eye candy=guilty pleasure.
> Yeah, I'll probably go see the sequel.  So sue me.
> 
> Secretly married to Lucy Liu (so secretly even SHE doesn't know it)*



Its good that you at least understand your tastes.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Zepp _
> *Its good that you at least understand your tastes.  *


Hey, I'm not looking for a gal with good taste,
I'm looking for one who tas... aah, better not.  I'll get kicked out. 

Trying to avoid life's potholes,
Randy Strausbaugh


----------



## moromoro (Jun 3, 2003)

the first scene on the first CA movie of lucy lui, priceless


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jun 3, 2003)

Anyone know where you can get those Chinese fighting muffins? 

Trying to avoid life's potholes,
Randy Strausbaugh


----------



## roryneil (Jun 3, 2003)

Enough was the most boring, unbelievable movie. J-Lo is one of the most disinteresting actresses I've ever seen. Charlies Angels I couldn't even watch all the way through. For some reason Cameron Diaz has to dance around like a jacka$$ in all her movies now. That's supposed to be sexy?
Doesn't mean Liu is compleatly edible though


----------



## satans.barber (Jun 5, 2003)

I really don't think film stars train as hard as they claim, or the studios claim most of the time. 

8 hours a day for 6 months for the Matrix? Get away! These are film stars, and time is money to both them and the studios! They'll do the bare minumum needed to pull it off on screen (through a leyman's eyes, not our trained eyes), and that's no ~1000 hours I don't think!

Besides, Keanu Reeves still fights like my mum, although they tried to hide it with gratuitous and annoying slow-mo.

Ian.


----------

